# A Proud Moment For A Slingshot Maker



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

When I build slingshots, I do so with the end user in mind. My goal is to create a slingshot that is easy to shoot well, a pleasure to behold, and gets the job done.

This year, of the top five place finishers of the 2012 ECST, three of those shooters were shooting FlippinOut Slingshots!!

First, Third and fourth place were all shooting slingshots either of a FlippinOut design, FlippinOut construction, or both.

This year's champion, Ray Bazonski(RayShot) was shooting a modifed FlippinOut Maxim and a new design from FlippinOut that is currently named "Happy Accident":










Mr. Blue Skeen took third place with a variation of his "Long Tom" design made by FlippinOut Slingshots:










And Philly shot strong pulling a fourth place shooting against Blue with his trusty Omega by FlippinOut Slingshots










Congratulations to all of the top shooters! Your shooting prowess with my creations brings me great joy.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Must be amazimg to have that feeling that slingshot champions have won it using your designs







great job
Cheers, tom


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the satisfaction is making a usable product! congrats to you and the winners Nathan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i can see you feel like a proud father . flippinout slingshots the choice of champions . did it feel weird or great that you got beat by your own creation(s) ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You da man Bro- you should be very proud! Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i can see you feel like a proud father . flippinout slingshots the choice of champions . did it feel weird or great that you got beat by your own creation(s) ?


It felt great watching good friends shoot slingshots well, it felt even better knowing that my hand played a part. On any given day, any one of the winners could have shot just as well with a forked stick- in fact, had Blue been shooting a simple treefork, he would have likely been the 1st place winner.

I definiitely don't feel beat!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all the top finishers and to Nathan!
Just to clarify: Kenny Cannon and his WRP finished 4th, Philly and I tied for 5th.
Not trying to bust balls, just giving credit where it's due.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations on some fine slingshots being shot by some accurate shooters.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

M_J said:


> Congratulations to all the top finishers and to Nathan!
> Just to clarify: Kenny Cannon and his WRP finished 4th, Philly and I tied for 5th.
> Not trying to bust balls, just giving credit where it's due.


You are correct. Somehow in my mind, I gave grandpa the props when his sharp shooting grandson whipped him clean and fair.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Made by Champion for Champions! *


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I really understand why you would be proud, Nathan. I felt pretty proud when a former member of this forum used my first custom board cut at the tourney. If anybody ever posted a win or a kill in the field with one of mine I'd probably pop a few buttons off my shirt.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done again, Nathan!

Bill


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great slingshots, great shooters, and yes my grandson kicked my arse. He is a natural with his WRP, if it werent for a mistaken 11th shot on one target he would have been in sole position of 2nd place with 103. Man that kid can shoot.
Philly


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bravo, Bravo!


----------

